# Whats the best clothing for bowhunting in the cold



## Rip Steele (Nov 24, 2012)

I was about to order the Rocky level 3 outwear, but before I buy I figured I'd ask what ya'll was wearing. I've been wearing coveralls all my life, but I'm trying to get away from them. So, what do you wear and to what temp. are you comfortable? I'd appreciate the input.


----------



## alligood729 (Nov 24, 2012)

Under Armor Ayton fleece.....not cheap, but the warmest, lightest camo I've ever had. A couple of good layers under it, and you are good to go. I have a set of the 3.0 base from Bass Pro, S3 scentblocker pants, a pullover scent blocker shirt, then a pair of Ayton bibs and a jacket. Haven't been cold yet. I get cool of course, but never uncomfortable at all, down to the upper 20's.......Make sure your head stays warm, I have a $5 fleece beanie cap from wally world, works like a charm! Good boots with some warm wool blend socks.....don't forget that!


----------



## kevincox (Nov 24, 2012)

Under armour cold gear and artic shield insulated pants and a fleece shirt with turtle neck and a fleece pullover and in good to go in the coldest conditions Ga has to offer


----------



## string music (Nov 24, 2012)

Fanatic suit from Sitka. Very expensive but a very well made suit. 
Predator Fleece works good and inexpensive as well


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Nov 24, 2012)

Sitka gear hands down and then under armour..


----------



## Munkywrench (Nov 24, 2012)

I wear under armour arctic thermals, another layer of thermals over that, a sweater and then army issue ACUs. Double up on socks, one regular pair and then a good thick wool pair. Then I wear a neck gator and a fleece beanie. I haven't had any issues yet and it's not bulky at all


----------



## Rip Steele (Nov 25, 2012)

I appreciate the ideas. Price is not a factor and I'm headed to bass pro right now to suit up


----------



## z71mathewsman (Nov 25, 2012)

*Cold weather*

It all starts on the base layer.And fleece is a good start on the outer layer.


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 25, 2012)

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Sitka gear hands down and then under armour..



I agree with the Sitka gear.  I have a pair of thin gloves that work better than any pair of cold weather thick gloves.


----------



## z71mathewsman (Nov 25, 2012)

I got the Browning Hells Canyon,,,good stuff


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 25, 2012)

Got 3.0 base layer bass pro brand.

Then UA mock 1/4 zip cold gear top

Then UA fleece jacket (predecesor to Ayton line up).

UA balaclava.

On bottom...same base, then polypropylene thermals, then bps e.w.c.s. (or something like that) pants.

UA liner gloves, then thick glove on left hand, with nothing more on trigger/release hand.  Muff around waist.

Muck boots with wool socks.

Was in 21* weather in Kansas and was not cold.  Maneuverability is key with bow hunting.


----------



## Rip Steele (Nov 25, 2012)

Well bass pro was out of my size, but I did win a free shooter buck target


----------



## Kris87 (Nov 25, 2012)

I wear UA Base 2.0 first layer or Smartwool Merino top, then a Russell Gear 2nd layer thats also fitted, so my first two layers are pretty tight, but flexible.  Then I top those two with a UA Ayton fleece vest, followed by a Cabelas Cyner_G shell jacket.  If you guys ever get a chance to get one of these jackets, don't hesitate.  Its the best bowhunting jacket I've ever found.  It has form fitting sleeves to keep out of way of your string, and it has built in hand warmers in the pockets, topped by two upper chest pockets perfect for calls.  

On bottom, its easy, UA 2.0 base layer followed by UA Ayton fleece bibs.  And of course some head and neck fleece.


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 25, 2012)

I followed a thread from Jim Thompson a few years back about warm clothing. Thought the info was pretty helpful. Here's the thread.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=276651


----------



## Ihunt (Nov 25, 2012)

A good base layer and then Cabela's ultimate fleece with wind sheer. After that,most any head covering that covers the entire head and neck.You should not get cold in the south wearing this. If you do,check your blood pressure.You have circulation problems.


----------



## Led Zeppelin (Nov 25, 2012)

UA cold gear 3.0 tops and bottoms. With any type of shirt and an arctic shield h4 jacket and pants. Don't wear the jacket in cause u will be sweating within the first few steps. I stay warm in that set up down to 15-20*


----------



## Rip Steele (Nov 26, 2012)

Big Mike said:


> I followed a thread from Jim Thompson a few years back about warm clothing. Thought the info was pretty helpful. Here's the thread.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=276651



Great thread, thanks for sharing


----------



## GaHitman (Nov 26, 2012)

Scentblocker outfitter series suit, with some/any heavy base layers and muck artic pro boots. Don't.....Don't go to basspro.....eBay is your best bet half the price!!!! Bought several suits this yr $400 plus suits for half the price on eBay. They came from pine mountain archery and was at my door in a few days!


----------



## BDR (Nov 26, 2012)

Arctic Shield is all you need to down around 20-25 Deg F. If it gets colder than that,a pair of good long underwear along with the Arctic Shield. Its lightweight, quiet and WARM. I have the H8, the best stuff I have ever had.I suggest to research what you may be interested in on the net. Good Luck!


----------



## Scott Scarborough (Nov 30, 2012)

Under armour scent control with scent blocker smack down for me


----------



## Gaswamp (Nov 30, 2012)

Big Mike said:


> I followed a thread from Jim Thompson a few years back about warm clothing. Thought the info was pretty helpful. Here's the thread.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=276651



that was a good thread


----------



## liv2bowhunt (Nov 30, 2012)

GaHitman got it right. get you a scentblocker dream season pro fleece suit


----------



## livetohunt (Nov 30, 2012)

Good quality base layers and an MT-50 Gore-tex Parka from  Cabelas has worked great for me..


----------



## bluemarlin (Nov 30, 2012)

Don't Forget:
A leafy suit can be used all season. I've worn shorts under it in the summer and I wear what keeps me warm under it in the winter.


----------



## z71mathewsman (Dec 1, 2012)

Scent Block Dream Season Fleece suit for the outer in bitter cold.But this suit is expensive,look on Ebay.You can buy top and bottom as a combo for around $325


----------



## South Man (Dec 2, 2012)

Yep I have the dream season pro fleece set
Works great with merino wool base layers


----------



## Rip Steele (Dec 5, 2012)

z71mathewsman said:


> Scent Block Dream Season Fleece suit for the outer in bitter cold.But this suit is expensive,look on Ebay.You can buy top and bottom as a combo for around $325



I picked a set up and a set of rocky Scent IQ tops and bottoms


----------



## bowkill7 (Dec 5, 2012)

Rip Steele said:


> I was about to order the Rocky level 3 outwear, but before I buy I figured I'd ask what ya'll was wearing. I've been wearing coveralls all my life, but I'm trying to get away from them. So, what do you wear and to what temp. are you comfortable? I'd appreciate the input.


Getting away from coveralls was a great choice. They really bind you. My experience has been to wear good wind proof insulated vests and go light on your sleeves or jacket so as not to bind your arms at the shoulder when drawing.


----------



## kcausey (Dec 7, 2012)

Browning He11s Canyon for extreme cold
Pound for pound Rocky Broadhead top & bottom can't be beat. Rocky scent IQ unders Ledbetter than UA up to 2.0.....and half the price. I've worn my He11s Canyon in -7* with high winds


----------



## Rabbit (Dec 8, 2012)

Thin layer of polypro next to skin.  I like the "X" System stuff with silver fiber is great.

Next is what I call the "loft" layer; and the thickness will vary depending on how cold you're preparing for.  I have 4 sets of Remington brand fleece from Walmart that I've used for years and it was cheap.  I typically use one layer unless the high is less than 40 degrees; then I may double up.

Last is what I call the "barrier" layer which should do a good job of blocking the wind and rain; and it has to be very quiet, like short nap fleece.

Brand isn't important as long as it works.  This year I've used an Arctic Shield jacket and an UA Ayton Fleece pant that has worked great so far.

Good Luck!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 13, 2012)

Yep my system referenced a couple of times above has worked for several years with very few changes.

Coldest has been-2 with strong winds. Many many hunts in the teens with brutal winds.

Only changes I've made have been to add a fleece best from basspro and a mid weight pair of fleece bottoms for a middle layer.

When it gets absolutely brutal you are never warm...but as long as you are comfy then you can continue to hunt and be ready when that sweet beast shows up


----------



## shaftslinger24 (Dec 13, 2012)

Something that has worked well for me.. ThermaCare heat wraps...I use the ones for the lower back. They are elastic, so they stretch out big enough to go wherever. Make sure that you put your base layer on FIRST to avoid skin burns.. these things get super warm for 6 hours plus. These things honestly allow me to shed an upper body layer. I only use these when it is sure enough cold, and they work like a charm!!


----------



## StikR (Dec 27, 2012)

Rivers West!  There is no comparison.  Warm, quiet, and a 10yr waterproof guarantee.  If you have a problem or tear yours they'll loan you a set while yours are being repaired.  Get the Ambush Jacket and Original Bibs and go!!!
Just don't walk too far in them or you'll melt.  Their fabric and h2P stuff is unbelievable.


----------



## StikR (Dec 27, 2012)

Rivers West!  There is no comparison.  Warm, quiet, and a 10yr waterproof guarantee.  If you have a problem or tear yours they'll loan you a set while yours are being repaired.  Get the Ambush Jacket and Original Bibs and go!!!
Just don't walk too far in them or you'll melt.  Their fabric and h2P stuff is unbelievable.


----------



## WMA hunter0531 (Dec 27, 2012)

Milwaukee electric jacket, just got one but it seems to work very well


----------



## GASeminole (Dec 30, 2012)

Thermals/base slayers, insulated bibs, athletic cut insulated jacket, low weight under armor gloves ($20/pair), quarterback style sleeve, baclava face mask, 1200 gram SST alphas.

I can put my hands with release into sleeve. When its go time, pull your hands out and do work.


----------



## carolinagreenhead (Dec 30, 2012)

StikR said:


> Rivers West!  There is no comparison.  Warm, quiet, and a 10yr waterproof guarantee.  If you have a problem or tear yours they'll loan you a set while yours are being repaired.  Get the Ambush Jacket and Original Bibs and go!!!
> Just don't walk too far in them or you'll melt.  Their fabric and h2P stuff is unbelievable.



gotta 2nd Rivers West. I have one of their jackets I duck hunt in. Never an issue of getting cold. They have a close fit and would be perfect for bowhunting. I wish I got another one when I had the chance.


----------



## kevincox (Dec 30, 2012)

BDR said:


> Arctic Shield is all you need to down around 20-25 Deg F. If it gets colder than that,a pair of good long underwear along with the Arctic Shield. Its lightweight, quiet and WARM. I have the H8, the best stuff I have ever had.I suggest to research what you may be interested in on the net. Good Luck!



Yea, I have the insulated artic shield pants and they awesome. Some years I don't even get to wear them as it doesn't even get cold enough. I will have them for my Miss hunt next week


----------



## Rip Steele (Jan 7, 2013)

All the idea's were great, but I'm affraid I'm ordering to many clothes for my huntin room. Thanks for the input, I will be trying several different combo's that were posted.


----------



## Danno (Jan 7, 2013)

Generally speaking im not a cheapo but this has been good to me. The old Army issue heavy weight poly pro long johns, whatever pants suit you, Whitetail Extreme bibs from Sportsmans liquidation in Cartersville. Whitetail extreme jacket, "booties" with hand warmers over my boots.

All told about 150.00


----------



## hogman1 (Jan 8, 2013)

After years of cold weather training, this Is what I came up with.......1 a moisture wicking material closest to the skin.....so UA or remtech.....then insulating layers...Your fleeces, wools, and polypropeline.....and at a minimum you need 1 protective outer shell which must be waterproof and wind resistant. Your Gore-tex, or a quiet form of this type of material. Dont forget most body heat is lost through the head. with that being said a snug fitting skull cap under a fleece beanie cap is perfect. and I like to use a hand warmer bag because I prefer to go gloveless. when on stand.


----------

